# Ecuador



## PaiMei74 (Dec 6, 2005)

Aqui postearé fotos de un viaje a Ecuador del año pasado. Vane, lo prometido es deuda, mas vale tarde que nunca! Fue un viaje corto pero variado, desde Guayaquil a Quito, para luego bajar a Riobamba y Cuenca. Que puedo comentar, para resumirlo, pues que Ecuador es un país maravilloso, para volver una y otra vez. Ya varios foristas lo han visitado y lo han expresado en sus fotos, aquí entonces algo más de lo que este pequeño gran país tiene para ofrecer.

Empiezo con Guayaquil:

Primero fotos del centro, de la zona del Palacio Municipa, la Torre Morisca y del Malecón 2000.


















































































Cerro Santa Ana, de noche, con una vista panorámica de Guayaquil.



















Fotos varias.
































































Espero les gusten.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Ecuador es país muy bonito...Guayaquil es chevere pero con un clima :bash: o bueno hasta que te acostumbras jeje. Me falta conocer Quito :cheers:


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Muy buenas imàgenes de Guayaquil, luce muy bien ... pero què tal el clima???

Me gusta esa torre morisca con el reloj y sus reminiscencias andinas o me equivoco.

Salu2 Paimei


----------



## Poligono (Apr 18, 2007)

El malecón de Guayaquil es muy bonito, quisiera que hicieran uno similar acá a todo lo largo del río Rímac, saludos.


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

^^^Tengo entendido que El malecón 2000 fue diseñado por peruanos. Sería la cagada tener un malecón así en Lima.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Que bonitas fotos por dios, muy buenas. Que bien han recuperado el centro de esta ciudad.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Hermoso país !!! Quito y Guayaquil me encantan. Su parte histórica, lo moderno, se ve acogedor, invita a recorrerlo. Gracias por compartir el tour !


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Inkandrew9 said:


> Muy buenas imàgenes de Guayaquil, luce muy bien ... pero què tal el clima???
> 
> Me gusta esa torre morisca con el reloj *y sus reminiscencias andinas* o me equivoco.
> 
> Salu2 Paimei


Te equivocas, Ecuador si es un país andino... pero la torre es morisca o sea tiene influencia española.



dlHC84 said:


> ^^^Tengo entendido que El malecón 2000 fue *diseñado por peruanos*. Sería la cagada tener un malecón así en Lima.


El malecón no fue diseñado por peruanos. Fue diseñado por el Arq. Dreher, el grupo que intervino dentro del proyecto incluia a dos peruanos reconocidos.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

PaiMei74 said:


> Aqui postearé fotos de un viaje a Ecuador del año pasado. *Vane, lo prometido es deuda, mas vale tarde que nunca!* Fue un viaje corto pero variado, desde Guayaquil a Quito, para luego bajar a Riobamba y Cuenca. Que puedo comentar, para resumirlo, pues que Ecuador es un país maravilloso, para volver una y otra vez. Ya varios foristas lo han visitado y lo han expresado en sus fotos, aquí entonces algo más de lo que este pequeño gran país tiene para ofrecer.
> 
> Empiezo con Guayaquil:


Amigo... la pena es que por el tiempo nunca nos tomamos una fotos juntos!!!! No tengo palabras para agradecerte el bello gesto de los chocolates. Un fuerte abrazo y ojalá nos volvamos a ver pronto!

Tus fotos... alucinantes por supuesto, eres un fotógrafo genial y es una pena no ver mas fotos tuyas en este foro.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Vane de Rosas said:


> Te equivocas, Ecuador si es un país andino... pero la torre es morisca o sea tiene influencia española.


Claro, de hecho, pero con mi post me referìa a lo que alguna vez leì en el foro ecuatoriano, en el cual se hablò de los detalles geomètricos sobre las tejas arriba del reloj (en esa foto se puden ver 4).


----------



## brian_cusco13 (Dec 8, 2007)

ME GUSTA GUAYAQUIL, ES MUY HERMOSA!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jorge_U_Otaku (Sep 12, 2008)

Me encanta Gauayaquil, yo visité la ciudad en el verano del 2003 y me hospedé en el Ramada, que quedaba exactamente al frente del malecón, bien encantadora la ciudad.


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Guayaquil es muy bonito.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Que buenas fotos!!!!!


----------



## PaiMei74 (Dec 6, 2005)

¡Muchas gracias a todos por los comentarios! Vane, el tiempo siempre es poco, pero nunca es tarde, ya habrá más oportunidades, que bueno que te gustaron los chocolates ... y gracias a ti por los consejos. Ecuador es lindo, guarda muchas sorpresas. Ahora pondré fotos de Quito, la mayoría del centro histórico, un par de vistas panorámicas y una de la Mitad del Mundo.

Empiezo con la Basilica del Voto Nacional:



















Plaza Grande, Catedral y alrededores:














































Plaza San Francisco y alrededores:























































Vistas desde El Panecillo:



















Mitad del Mundo:










Saludos a todos


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Me gusta mucho el CH de Quito, si tan solo se siguiera este buen ejemplo en Lima, las cosas serìan taaan distintas. En fin excelentes fotos Paimei


----------



## 100%imperial (Aug 20, 2008)

wow wow wow... me encanta ecuador.. fue la sorpresa mas grata q tuve.. guayaquil y quito son hermozas, en especial quitoo..


----------



## antonio32133 (Aug 24, 2008)

PaiMei74 said:


>


Esta foto me gusta parece un gigantesco espejo en la que se refleja el cielo y las nubes


----------



## Jorge_U_Otaku (Sep 12, 2008)

Ya quiero conocer Quito, me has convencido.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Que buena foto de Carondelet... entraste al museo que está a la izquierda??? ahí hay una representaciòn de la matanza de los pròceres del 10 de Agosto de 1810 que es digna de verse, los muñecos de cera me parecen mejores que los del museo de la Inquisiciòn de Lima y como están bajo tierra justo en el mismo lugar es todo un espectáculo... Lo vimos con Bruno y Edén cuando estuvimos en Lima.

Las fotos están geniales!!!!


----------

